# Log Bed For My Daughter



## nrh1988 (Sep 24, 2009)

hello, im new to all this, but im looking to build a toddler bed for my daughter, and im not finding any places around here to get dried logs for funiture, i do cut alot with my father but only as far as fire wood...what do i have to do to make/ get my own logs i dont know anything about this drying process im hearing about, any help is greatly appreciated!!! not only by me but my daughter too THANKS!!


----------



## nrh1988 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh i forgot to mention i would like to use pine ... sap issue??


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

By the time that you go to the woods and cut the "logs" that you would need to make this bed, AND THEN DRIED THEM, your daughter will have outgrown the bed. I am reading that by logs you mean the round parts of trees that have had the bark removed. In this case they would be relatively small to conform to the size of the bed for a toddler. 

To me pine would be out of the question. Yes, sap would be one of the problems.

As I have said before, I have no or at least very little imagination. I am picturing that you want to make something that resembles a crib. Or maybe what you mean as a bed or a toddler is something else.

G


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I quick google search for log furniture kits shows even Rockler offers them. If you make your own, you will need a tenon cutter.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Eastern Red Cedar would be my first choice if going from scratch. It dries fast and has little sap. There's techniques that allow for mostly green construction but it takes practice. The sap from pine would scare me away from it. The pieces would have to go through a kiln to set the sap but this restricts the bending quality and would limit design.


----------

